# Plane Identification



## pwalter (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking for help identifying these two hand planes. The bench plane is a craftsman that measures 14 inches long, and 2 5/8 inches wide. The block plane doesn't have any markings except it is stamped "Made in the USA" It measures 7 1/4 inches long by 2 3/16 inches wide. Any idea what years and model planes these are? My wife's parents were having a yard sale for their parents and she brought home these for me. lol


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Since the blade in the craftsman has the round opening in the top, I'm thinking it may be an earlier Sargent. At 14" its a #5 jack. I have a block plane exactly like that and have not been able to identify it.


----------



## pwalter (Apr 29, 2011)

How does the block plane work for you? They both need some TLC but I was wondering how well they will work afterwards. I am completely new to working with hand planes and am really excited to get these up and working.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I don't really use the block much but it should work as well as any similar plane. Its build well and heavy. The craftsman should be a great user once it's tuned and. Sharpened.


----------



## pwalter (Apr 29, 2011)

I took the frog off the craftsman plane and found 409 stamped onto the frog. Its hard finding information on Sargent planes as far as the era it was made and such.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

http://www.sargent-planes.com/116/production-dates-for-sargent-planes/


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

What does the smaller plane say across the back


----------



## pwalter (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Norm, it just says "made in USA"


----------

